# como conectar un contador 74ls191 a un df.74ls47.



## sebastian duque garcia (Abr 20, 2011)

hola. soy nuevo en el foro.y algo torpe para usarlo

necesito que digite de 0 a 99.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola.

Usa el buscador, ese ciruito ya ha sido hecho en el foro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebastian duque garcia (Abr 20, 2011)

hola,
la mayoria usa compuertas,segun el trabajo debe ser sin compuertas, solo con clock-contador(74191)-decodificador(74ls47)-display(usando bus,esta lo se hacer)

en el programa isis


----------



## clocko (Abr 21, 2011)

¿como ocupas que te muestre los numeros en binario o en bcd?


----------

